# Anybody stay at WKORV-N yet?



## DavidnRobin (Aug 2, 2007)

Somebody I know owns an IV villa at WKORV-N - what is the best building to request?


----------



## wannagotoo (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow, maybe now I can actually contribute something! I am arriving this weekend and will have my computer. Will let you know a bit about the place. I booked for next year, this morning. I was told that for WKORV-N they cannot email reservation confirmations.?. I asked for them to request early check in/late check out. He said it will only happen if available. I guess all the 5 star elite benefits are being revisited and presented with a cavet.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 6, 2007)

wannagotoo said:


> Wow, maybe now I can actually contribute something! I am arriving this weekend and will have my computer. Will let you know a bit about the place. I booked for next year, this morning. I was told that for WKORV-N they cannot email reservation confirmations.?. I asked for them to request early check in/late check out. He said it will only happen if available. I guess all the 5 star elite benefits are being revisited and presented with a cavet.



If you can get the Building numbers and the general layouts/locations - that would be great - have a fun/relaxing time.

Isn't the early check-in/late check-out - always 'as available'?


----------



## MON2REY (Aug 6, 2007)

From what I could tell, only Building 5 is currently occupied (possibly some of Bldg 6).  Bldg 5 is the one that "parallels" the north bldg of WKORV with the pirate ship between the two.  The room numbers appear to get higher (from 01 to 24) the farther you get from the beach.  I think OF is from 5x01 thru 5x16, where x is the floor number.  Bldg 6 is the one containing the reception area but I think there are rooms that continue where bldg 5 left off (in line with bldg 5), all IV I presume.


----------



## wannagotoo (Aug 7, 2007)

We are here now, building 5 open (will check to see the other buildings), 2 pools, etc. The staff is very helpful. The view category is not only how the building faces (ocean view v. island view) but the floor you are on. While the lower level rooms can be island view, rooms directly above can be ocean view. I will take some time to walk the buildings to see how the numbers are allocated but doesn't SVO have this information to send us? I'll second the warning about the thorns that come off the trees, spouse stepped on one. It entered the heel and exited about 1 inch up on the side of the foot.


----------



## zeke013 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey wannagotoo - any updates on how your stay is progressing?  I am interested in your report on the new facility!

Thanks,
Zeke


----------



## Negma (Aug 8, 2007)

I will fill in whatever we find, we check in saturday !!!!!!!


----------



## wannagotoo (Aug 8, 2007)

The staff is very helpful, friendly. Building 5 and 6 are open. We used the BBQ 2 nights ago and I think we were the first to use it. Construction noise isn't that bad, you occasionally hear the skill saw or some nailing but you don't really notice it. Because of the reduced occupancy, no problem finding chairs at the pool. Room service came mid week and changed linen (sheets/towels/kitchen towels). Good snorkling in front of resort, saw 2 sea turtles. Some confusion with WKORV  and WKORV-N. We got a call about 7:00 a.m. because our golf clubs were here.....we don't golf but he had our room number (wanted WKORV). Also, made reservations for biking and am hoping that they remember we are "N" because that wasn't loaded in their system yet. Again, be on the lookout for the thorns from the trees, WICKED!!  I plan on walking the halls just to get an idea of numbers of rooms so that next year I willknow what to ask for. The wind seems to come from the NW this time of year and it can be pretty strong. I am wondering why there isn't an area where people can leave things they brought but don't want to take home (beach mats, inflatable mats, bottles/cans of unopened drinks, fins, etc.)  The walk from here to Whaler's Village is about 30 minutes (along the sand, short walk through golf course, enter Sheraton and walk through to the boardwalk. It is a nice walk but not sure if the people at the golf course approve. Costco is not marked very well from Dairy Road, easy to pass. Just remember that it is on the left side before Hana Road. If you pass Hana Road, go back. The only problem so far has been that when we arrived, there was noone to help us with the "stuff." We found a fellow and he said that we had to put our name on a list?? He wouldn't help and he wouldn't let us use his "wheels". They are still working out kinks, jacuzzi tub keeps shorting out the breaker and the elevators have broken a few times, no hot water in one sink. It is very empty right now because of only two buildings being occupied. Will now more about the numbering system later. It really is beautiful here.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 8, 2007)

Pictures!  We want pictures!

(We live vicariously through you.)


----------



## saluki (Aug 8, 2007)

LisaRex said:


> Pictures!  We want pictures!
> 
> (We live vicariously through you.)




Yeah, yeah...like Lisa said!


----------



## fran (Aug 9, 2007)

My family and I are at WKORVN as I write.  We purchased an IV unit 2 years ago, when that was all they were selling.  We upgraded to OF last year so this year we are in an IV unit.  Next year we will be able to occupy an OF unit.  

DavidnRobin, following are the IV unit locations according to Owner Services:  All of the units in Bldg. 6.  Building 6 is "U" shaped with the lobby in the middle;  Units 17 through 24 in Building 5.  Building 5 is west toward the ocean at the end of Building 6 to the South.  The even numbered units face WKORV and the kids' pool and the odd numbered units face Northwest and the main pool; Buildings 7 and 8 are at the end of Building 6 on the North side of the resort, with Building 8 being closest to the ocean.  The units have not been numbered yet.  What I have been told is that all 6 floors on the first 3rd of the Building 7 facing South will be IV and floors 1 and 2 of the entire building facing North will be IV. I really only see a few questionable views in the entire resort.  Our unit, although considered IV has a lovely partial ocean view from the living area and from the balcony. The configuration of the buildings create many wonderful views and, in my opinion, give the resort a little more intimate feeling which I like.

We were a little nervous about being here during construction and only 2 weeks after its opening, but it has been absolutely wonderful with really no inconveniences.

Fran


----------



## Living the Dream (Aug 9, 2007)

*North Layout*

Fran,

Your info has been great.  I am planning on calling in tomorrow morning to make a reservation for next year.  Out of curiousity, what building and side are you staying in now?  I also have an island view, but a partial would be great.  We will be travelling with three kids under ten, and thought a location overlooking the kids pool would be good.  Any of those listed as IV with any type of view?


----------



## fran (Aug 9, 2007)

*North Layout*

Living the Dream,

We are in Building 6, facing South, which overlooks the kids' pool.  I like it but my husband, if had the choice, would prefer to be facing the central area on the North which he feels is a "bigger" view.  

Fran


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 9, 2007)

Do the smaller bedrooms only have queen beds?  I would rather have a king bed, if I took one of the exchanges I keep seeing.


----------



## Living the Dream (Aug 9, 2007)

*Made reservation this morning*

I made a reservation this morning for next year.  Many thanks to fran as she was able to provide much more information than anyone at Starwood.

We are looking forward to our vacation next August...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info - keep it coming.
btw - WKORV-N IV just sold on eBay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270151576091&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## saluki (Aug 9, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> btw - WKORV-N IV just sold on eBay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270151576091&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017



Just curious...what's the going developer price for this?


----------



## wannagotoo (Aug 9, 2007)

The smaller side has a queen bed and a foldout queen bed. At home I have some information related to the floor level and how the view level changes. We are in bulding 5, view is great. I think that the majority of ocean view units will face the direction the wind comes from. The information they gave us has the unit numbers on it for buildings 5 and 6. When I get home I can scan it in and send it. I'll take some pictures today. Our guests were wondering why the maximum depth of the pool was 4 feet.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 9, 2007)

saluki said:


> Just curious...what's the going developer price for this?


Not sure exactly.  I heard once that the IVs were sold out.  But then SVO sent a notice that the price for IV was going up (so... hurry and buy) - I recall the price being around $49K.

Also - interesting... my friend called to reserve their IV unit for 2008 - 12 months in advance, but not at 9AM (EST) - about 3PM - and they were able to reserve (early Aug).  The reservation person told her that they could try and upgrade their unit (view-wise) to OF or OV at 8-months out.  Which is something I hadn't really thought about - using an SVN exchange to change view locations at the resort which you own and hold a reservation... interesting - hadn't thought about that approach to improve the view-type.  I guess it would be possible to do.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 9, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Also - interesting... my friend called to reserve their IV unit for 2008 - 12 months in advance, but not at 9AM (EST) - about 3PM - and they were able to reserve (early Aug).  The reservation person told her that they could try and upgrade their unit (view-wise) to OF or OV at 8-months out.  Which is something I hadn't really thought about - using an SVN exchange to change view locations at the resort which you own and hold a reservation... interesting - hadn't thought about that approach to improve the view-type.  I guess it would be possible to do.



When we bought our OV at WKORV that what our salesmen tried to tell us.  He told us that we should buy IV then, at the 8 month window upgrade to OV or OF.  However, this was way before the elite status stuff.   We decided on OV because we wanted to guarantee an OV.  I'm glad we did because we definitely would not have been happy in IV unit looking at the highway.  We bought sight-unseen so we didn't know what we were getting into (LOL)...


----------



## wannagotoo (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm sorry but I am having major problems uploading the pictures (travel computer different than home.) I can't upload the folder or file.  Sorry. 

The dolphin were out playing today!


----------



## saluki (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Fredm (Aug 9, 2007)

saluki said:


> Just curious...what's the going developer price for this?



$51,900 IV
$65,900 OV
$75,900 OF

Fredm


----------



## calbear93 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Opinions of Views*

Hi there,

I'm interested in purchasing an EOY at WKORV-N and have been lurking on these boards for the past few months trying to absorb as much information as possible.  I have a few questions:

1.  Is there a big difference between the island views, ocean views and ocean front rooms?  (I know the corner units have larger square footages.)  
2.  Also, since I clearly learned to buy resale on this board, is an advertised "island view" all the same?  I understand that units are doled out in order of reservation, so if I call 12 months out, will I get the "best" island view or ocean view unit?
3.  Have you found much "wiggle" room in the resale prices for this resort?

By way of background, my husband and I are in our mid-30's with 2 young kids.  We LOVE Maui and intend to use this resort primarily (probably won't trade out).

Still learning!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 9, 2007)

I think the IV and OV rooms are pretty much the same, OF are a little larger.

All IV are the same in terms of the inside of the room. Some may have better locations than others.

There's no wiggle room buying from the developer, other than perhaps talking them into more Starpoints. Resale prices are always negotiable.


----------



## Westin5Star (Aug 10, 2007)

**This post is for calbear93--

Have you considered buying resale at WKORV instead of the north property?  The rooms are larger at the original property (1400 sq feet vs. 1246), it is already established at lower entry costs, and you still have usage of the North property if you so choose.  My opinion is that an OV room at WKORV for $27k-$29k for a 2BR LO EY is a great deal (if you find the right seller you may even be able to land it for about $25k).  I know that you had mentioned that you are interested in an EOY but I am not familiar with the prices or offerring on those units.  My family also has 2 small kids (2 & 4) and hotel rooms (other than very costly suites) were just too small for us.  Timeshares have definitely made our vacations MUCH more enjoyable.  Best of luck in your search and decision.


----------



## capjak (Aug 10, 2007)

calbear93 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing an EOY at WKORV-N and have been lurking on these boards for the past few months trying to absorb as much information as possible.  I have a few questions:
> 
> ...




How about just renting from an owner when you want to go?


----------



## calbear93 (Aug 10, 2007)

How close are WKORV and WKORV-N?  I was under the impression that the new north property would have a more desirable kids club/pool etc.  But if it's easily accessible to the south site, I would definitely consider the south location as well.  We currently live in Michigan, with high probability that we will move somewhere else in the next 6-12 months (hopefully back to CA).  I know we can make a trip to Maui every other year, but not sure if yearly is feasible given our current location (and the chaos around traveling with a 2 and 4 year old).  Also, my extended family loves Maui as well so my desire to purchase is for family time (and a guarantee that my husband will take at least a week off from work every year).  I do plan to rent a week first and check out the resort before purchasing.

Thanks to all for the advice; I appreciate it!


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 10, 2007)

WKORV and WKORV-N are next to each other. Owners at one can use the facilities at the other. As a matter of fact, it is about the same distance (maybe even less distance) from the north building of WKORV to the first building of WKORV-N as it to the south building of WKORV. You could view both properties as one huge complex. They have better restaurants and a larger pool at WKORV-N, but they have a water slide and slighly larger rooms at WKORV. The WKORV rooms are slightly larger because there is a foyer shared between the studio and 1BR and the studio doesn't have a lanai/balcony. 

To me its a toss-up which is better. I'd sign up for a discovery package (I or any other owner can refer you, if you like) where you can go to Maui for 5 nights, including a rental car for $799 or so.  You don't even have to sit for the timeshare presentation if you don't want to. Sometimes you stay at the resort and sometimes at the Westin hotel, depending on availability. That way you can look at both properties and decide which one you like best before yo make a commitment.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 10, 2007)

calbear93 said:


> How close are WKORV and WKORV-N?  I was under the impression that the new north property would have a more desirable kids club/pool etc.  But if it's easily accessible to the south site, I would definitely consider the south location as well.  We currently live in Michigan, with high probability that we will move somewhere else in the next 6-12 months (hopefully back to CA).  I know we can make a trip to Maui every other year, but not sure if yearly is feasible given our current location (and the chaos around traveling with a 2 and 4 year old).  Also, my extended family loves Maui as well so my desire to purchase is for family time (and a guarantee that my husband will take at least a week off from work every year).  I do plan to rent a week first and check out the resort before purchasing.
> 
> Thanks to all for the advice; I appreciate it!



Considering what you just stated here - I would consider buying EY at WKV (if you are coming back to CA) and using an EOY SVN exchange of the WKV (2Bd LO Plat - 148.1K SOs) to go to HI.  Cheaper, much lower MFs - and WKV is a great resort and location - especially if you like baseball (Spring Training).

We bought WKORV OF sight unseen (actualy bought all site unseen) - and it was worth the risk - we used TUG reviews and tuggers opinions to help us with this choice - and glad we did becuase in a short while we were off and vacationing on a regular basis.

Also, if RnD had 2 small children (ours are in their 20s) - We would not want to have a complete/loaded studio unit to have them stay in (perhaps this is just us...) - it is a waste and we would be too nervous.  If we did have 2 youngins - we probably would have bought the Marriott in Poipu (Kauai) since they have 2Bd/2Ba (non-LO) units, but now-a-days - SVO fits our vacation-style.

We agree that this is a investment in vacation (and forcing us to take vacations) and not a financial one - although saving money is always good more to spend while vacationing.


----------



## calbear93 (Aug 10, 2007)

How difficult is it trade into WKORV?  From what I've read, it seems like the hawaii trades are not easy.  Unfortunately, I have no way of knowing where we'll be geographically but I would say that Hawaii is our favorite vacation spot and would travel there every other year from wherever we are living.  I'm a little nervous about buying site unseen but we have family and friends that have vacationed at WKORV and have really enjoyed it.  So, we'll see what comes up!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 10, 2007)

calbear93 said:


> How difficult is it trade into WKORV?  From what I've read, it seems like the hawaii trades are not easy.  Unfortunately, I have no way of knowing where we'll be geographically but I would say that Hawaii is our favorite vacation spot and would travel there every other year from wherever we are living.  I'm a little nervous about buying site unseen but we have family and friends that have vacationed at WKORV and have really enjoyed it.  So, we'll see what comes up!



Unless you need to go at prime times - I would say pretty easy - especially with WKORV-N now open and WPORV in the near future - plus there are plans in the works for other locations (WKORV-NN, Poipu, plus I would imagime the BI at some point.  The biggest consideration would be your unit location - if this is important to you, then Home Resort ownership is critical, and of course comes at a premium.

Whether it is to reserve as a Home Resort or SVN exchange - I would always advise to call at exactly 12-month or 8-months out - this (IMO) is the biggest downside of TSing, but the upside is that it forces us to think about vacations - now that we own 3 open resorts and an additional one in 2009 - we are going about every 4 months - perfect.


----------



## pharmgirl (Aug 10, 2007)

emuyshondt said:


> WKORV and WKORV-N are next to each other. Owners at one can use the facilities at the other. As a matter of fact, it is about the same distance (maybe even less distance) from the north building of WKORV to the first building of WKORV-N as it to the south building of WKORV. You could view both properties as one huge complex.




How exactly do you get from WKORV to North?  I seem to remember that there are no doors from the back of the first building  to the North side.  Do you need to go round the front of the building (ocean) ?  Or  through the parking area?


----------



## Quimby4 (Aug 10, 2007)

wannagotoo said:


> We are here now, building 5 open (will check to see the other buildings), 2 pools, etc. The staff is very helpful. The view category is not only how the building faces (ocean view v. island view) but the floor you are on. While the lower level rooms can be island view, rooms directly above can be ocean view. I will take some time to walk the buildings to see how the numbers are allocated but doesn't SVO have this information to send us? I'll second the warning about the thorns that come off the trees, spouse stepped on one. It entered the heel and exited about 1 inch up on the side of the foot.



So sorry about the thorn from the tree!!! How horrible!!!  What kind of tree drops big thorns on Maui?  Is it near the sand or walkways?

Thanks for your update in WKORV-N


----------



## fran (Aug 10, 2007)

> How exactly do you get from WKORV to North?  I seem to remember that there are no doors from the back of the first building  to the North side.  Do you need to go round the front of the building (ocean) ?  Or  through the parking area?



There actually is a pathway between the two buildings, with a doorway in the middle of Building 2 at WKORV.  Very convenient!

Fran


----------



## wannagotoo (Aug 10, 2007)

The thorns are vicious. They are on the dead branches of the trees that line the front of the resort, between the resort and beach. Yesterday I wore some Keens sandles to the beach and when I sat down there were 2 little branches held to the bottom of my shoes by large thorns. So just beware and be sure you wear shoes when you walk to the beach....since that is the only concern about the resort, life is good.

For those considering purchasing, we initially regretted purchasing timeshares. We purchased four because of the perks related to the 5 Star Elite Status. After being here for one week most of the regret has gone away. The island is small enough so that any activity is within driving distance. There are different types of activities for different levels of physical endurance. The snorkling in front of the hotel is fantastic, no need to go to black rock. (Went to black rock yesterday and the "locals" on the rock were yelling "shark" thinking it was funny. Tourist yelled from water- it wasn't funny, locals came down from rock and began harassing tourist) Lahaina is very close and has Longs Drugs, Safeway, etc. My Vons card worked fine for Safeway. Internet is free here. We spend about 2 months a year out of the country and to not worry about language differences, currency conversions, safety/liability issues (try bunji jumping off the bridge over the Zambizi River in Africa wondering when the last inspection of the cord was). For those with children, the kiddie pool with pirate boat would have been a hit for my sons at a younger age. It's a nice walk from here to Whaler's Village (restaurants, shopping, snacks). The staff has been friendly and accommodating. Tourist guides at airport and Entertainment book have discount coupons for rentals, parasailsing, dining, etc.

That being said, if you only plan on being here infrequently and not trying to achieve any elite status, why not rent? TUG seems to allow a renter to communicate with an owner so that you can select the week you want. 

Still working on pictures to post.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 11, 2007)

pharmgirl said:


> How exactly do you get from WKORV to North?  I seem to remember that there are no doors from the back of the first building  to the North side.  Do you need to go round the front of the building (ocean) ?  Or  through the parking area?



As Fran said, there's a door in the middle of WKORV building 2 (by the elevators) that opens to the kiddie pool area of WKORV-N. You can also take the boardwalk close to the beach or go through the parking lot/lobby area.


----------



## TUG Talker (Aug 11, 2007)

On the pricing, we bought, and then used right of rescission to cancel, and IV unit at WKORV-N just a couple of weeks ago...price was $54,900.


----------



## MON2REY (Aug 11, 2007)

TUG Talker said:


> On the pricing, we bought, and then used right of rescission to cancel, and IV unit at WKORV-N just a couple of weeks ago...price was $54,900.



and OV was $68,900 and OF was $79,900 when we were there two weeks ago.


----------



## calbear93 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Discovery package for WKORV*



emuyshondt said:


> I'd sign up for a discovery package (I or any other owner can refer you, if you like) where you can go to Maui for 5 nights, including a rental car for $799 or so.  You don't even have to sit for the timeshare presentation if you don't want to. Sometimes you stay at the resort and sometimes at the Westin hotel, depending on availability. That way you can look at both properties and decide which one you like best before yo make a commitment.



Are there any commitments when you sign up for a discovery package, aside from attending the presentation?  Is there a time limit by which you have to sign up to visit?  Frankly, I don't think I'll make it out to Maui until next summer so I have a lot of time to look around....


----------



## fran (Aug 11, 2007)

As of an hour ago, IV was 56,900, OV 68,900 and OF 84,900.  Apparently, they are just about out of IV and OF every year so they have raised those prices and left OV prices where they were (68,900).  To those who may be interested, they are offering Kuai for $49,500.

Fran


----------



## Negma (Aug 12, 2007)

We just got here and a few EARLY observations-

Check in went great, room ready at two, we ended up in building 5 with an Ocean view instead of an Island view (that is what we own,island)-very nice

Lunch at the pool was $75 with tip for 5 (refillable soda)

Kitchens only have microwave ovens/oven combo-very small, dinner tables have seating for four instead of six, there are two counter chairs.

Every room has a plasma TV and free internet.

Parking is wacky, the majority of spots say compact car, the majority of vihicles are SUVs and Vans--Hmmmmm

Possible hurricane headed to Hawaii Tuesday, but we are not too worried.

more later....


----------



## koruman (Aug 12, 2007)

I know that this is a minority view on this forum, but Fran's report on current pricing makes me quite happy to have purchased from the developer.

I did not buy on the spot, but purchased an Explorer package and then bought Ocean Front at the agreed, fixed price at the end of the 3 month price freeze, by which time list prices had risen $12,000.

I've paid around $8-12,000 more than the current prevailing resale asking price, which probably means around $15,000 more than the absolute best deal I could have got from a distressed seller. But I've got Gold status for life (and I might no longer make SPG Plat each year now that one week is tied up at Maui each year) plus 100,000 Starpoints for not returning on the Explorer package, plus 125,000 Starpoints for the purchase, plus I probably will buy the additional 80,000 Starpoints for $1675.

So I've probably overpaid by $12,000, but will get a total of 305,000 Starpoints. They will get me (subject to devaluation) a five night stay nearly four times at my favorite overpriced local Category 6 hotel, which would otherwise cost me around $10,000, and that's not bad going.

I agree that buying island view from the developer is bad business, but for premium view types the incentives can actually be worthwhile.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 12, 2007)

Negma said:


> We just got here and a few EARLY observations-
> 
> Check in went great, room ready at two, we ended up in building 5 with an Ocean view instead of an Island view (that is what we own,island)-very nice
> 
> ...



Have a great week! What size unit are you staying in with the micro/oven combo? Did the model/layout specify seating for six? Just curious how it compares to what you bought...


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 12, 2007)

FYI, I recently bought an OF unit at WKORV-N directly from an owner for $52k, with the 2008 MFs paid by the owner.  I started price comparing, etc. in Feb/March.  Once I decided on Westin, it took me about 3 weeks to connect with an owner and negotiate a price.  

Similar deals are being offered at WKORV.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 12, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Have a great week! What size unit are you staying in with the micro/oven combo? Did the model/layout specify seating for six? Just curious how it compares to what you bought...



The standard plan for WKORV-N is a table for 4.  When they reduced the size of the rooms, they reduced the size of the table as well.


----------



## Fredm (Aug 12, 2007)

koruman said:


> I know that this is a minority view on this forum, but Fran's report on current pricing makes me quite happy to have purchased from the developer.
> 
> I did not buy on the spot, but purchased an Explorer package and then bought Ocean Front at the agreed, fixed price at the end of the 3 month price freeze, by which time list prices had risen $12,000.
> 
> ...




Current resale prices for WKORV N are:
OF $50,500
OV $45,900
IV  $31,500


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 12, 2007)

calbear93 said:


> Are there any commitments when you sign up for a discovery package, aside from attending the presentation?  Is there a time limit by which you have to sign up to visit?  Frankly, I don't think I'll make it out to Maui until next summer so I have a lot of time to look around....



There is no commitment to anything with the package I'm talking about. You don't even have to attend the presentation, although they'd like you to and will probably offer you additional Starpoints (hotel points) to go.

I think the time limit is 12 months but I also seem to recall talk of 18 months. You can decide to sign up later on if you want more time, but if you want to stay at the resort you should try to reserve as far out as possible as they run out of villas quickly and you end up staying at the hotel - not nearly as nice as the resort. You can also ask about availability when they call you before committing to buy anything. I don't know if many villas (or even hotel rooms) are available during the summer season when all of Maui is very busy.

Overall the package is a cheap way to go to Maui even without the least interest in a timeshare.  It would be a way to get there and see what's available before buying anything.

If you attend the presentation and don't buy they'll offer you an explorer package that costs under $1,800+ (I don't remember the exact price) for 50,000 Starpoints, some days at the resort, a lock on the price on the units offered to you and you can apply the complete cost towards a developer purchase. It's not a bad deal either for spending some days in Maui and 50,000 Starpoints.  Even if you were sure you'd buy from the developer, you should use this package for the additional points you get.

Best of luck in your search. I've enjoyed my Starwood ownership and do not regret purchasing my weeks, even if they are from the developer. The 5 Star Elite benefits and SPG Platinum membership are worth it to me. I would consider trying to buy resale and requalifying with developer purchases knowing what I know now. However, I have gotten enough value from the Starpoints the developer gave us that the difference between developer and resale (at least when I bought) was not as bad as it seems on the surface. I also find that the value of 88,000 Starpoints (10% bonus for some Elites) that I could get if I didn't go there a given year are worth about what I see the units rented out for on various web sites without the hassle. I do agree that renting is not the best value since hotel rooms don't compare to a 2 BR unit or 1/2 weeks inn Maui, but the Starpoints are not as worthless as some say they are. It depends a lot on where you travel and what properties you spend them on. I often get $0.04+/point of value out of my Starpoints. I do stay at expensive properties that I would otherwise have to shell out the cash for.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 12, 2007)

Fredm said:


> Current resale prices for WKORV N are:
> OF $50,500
> OV $45,900
> IV  $31,500



It seems developer purchases here are going up faster than at WKORV but resales are about what they cost at WKORV. the spread was not nearly as bad when I bought at WKORV before it was built. I guess sellers are more desperate and use the WKORV prices to set their own pricing. They must also be distressed sales because few sellers, if any, have even had a chance to stay at the property before taking this bath on their purchases.


----------



## Fredm (Aug 12, 2007)

emuyshondt said:


> It seems developer purchases here are going up faster than at WKORV but resales are about what they cost at WKORV. the spread was not nearly as bad when I bought at WKORV before it was built. I guess sellers are more desperate and use the WKORV prices to set their own pricing. They must also be distressed sales because few sellers, if any, have even had a chance to stay at the property before taking this bath on their purchases.




When KOR was selling its early phases, there was no comparable competition to the developer sale price except the owner resale. So, a smaller discount was acceptable to buyers.

No doubt that KOR resale prices have a direct influence on KOR-N price points. KOR-N owners must compete with KOR sale inventory.
This is most evident in oceanfront pricing because the view category is comparable.
Not so with Island and Ocean views, however. KOR-N Island View is more closely associated with KOR ocean-view.  KOR-N Ocean view has overall better views assured than KOR ocenview. So, is more of a genuine view designation and sells for a premium over KOR ocenview.


----------



## wannagotoo (Aug 12, 2007)

NEGMA: We are in 5 and moving out this a.m. (Sunday). Would you like new ratan mats, beer? soda? paper plates, forks, stuff?????


----------



## Negma (Aug 12, 2007)

I have left you an e-mail


----------



## Negma (Aug 12, 2007)

Day 2 thoughts:

We really love this place- perfect day for me, watched a little of tiger win PGA, Pool, beach, tennis ,dinner tonight at Hula grill.

A lot of chairs at the pool, but you can see where it will be crowded once all the buildings are open. Both pools-Pirate ship and other pool had Caddyshack closures today-ooops( or should that be pooops?).

Fire pit was lit last night and they have gas torches surounding pool, all very nice.

Ocean view rooms at the end of our building 5 on floors 2-4 seem to have BBQ smoke from the pool restaurant floating in their direction most of the day.

No HBO warnings and I have not been able to find the HBO channel here.

WKORV parking lot has been packed.

They gave us a nice WKORV hat and visor as our welcome gift from the sales group, but no offer to see a preview, we saw one in Kierland so no points.

Hurricane still coming, we'll see, suppose to go south.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Negma said:


> Kitchens only have microwave ovens/oven combo-very small, dinner tables have seating for four instead of six, there are two counter chairs.....



Can you clarify by what you mean in small?  I'm assuming it isn't a stovetop/oven combo unit???  Can you make chocolate chip cookies on a cookie sheet?  We do that on vacation a lot...


----------



## Denise L (Aug 13, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Can you make chocolate chip cookies on a cookie sheet?  We do that on vacation a lot...



We like to make cookies on vacation, too  !

The villa description does list a glass cooktop, does it have two or four burners?


----------



## Negma (Aug 13, 2007)

Denise L said:


> We like to make cookies on vacation, too  !
> 
> The villa description does list a glass cooktop, does it have two or four burners?



It's a convection microwave oven. The model is Whirpool GH6177XP. I downloaded the instructions so we could use it. Since we are not big microwave cookers we needed help. I am not sure how the cookies would work, not my area of expertise.

Denise we are in the 2br LO. 4 burner stovetop.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 13, 2007)

Negma said:


> It's a convection microwave oven.



Generally speaking, using a convection oven, you lower the temperature by 25 degrees and cut the baking time by 25% (or multiply cooking time by 75%).  Cookies will be crisper than normal.


----------



## Fredm (Aug 13, 2007)

Negma said:


> It's a convection microwave oven. The model is Whirpool GH6177XP. I downloaded the instructions so we could use it. Since we are not big microwave cookers we needed help. I am not sure how the cookies would work, not my area of expertise.
> 
> Denise we are in the 2br LO. 4 burner stovetop.




From Wikipedia:

"By moving hot air past the food, convection ovens can operate at a lower temperature than a standard conventional oven and they can cook food more quickly. The air circulation, or convection, tends to eliminate "hot spots" and thus bake more evenly.

With a convection oven there will be about a 25 to 30% reduction in cooking temperature and a 21% reduction in cooking time, compared to a conventional oven (however this comparison depends on certain factors, such as how much food is being cooked at once or if airflow is being restricted by using an oversized baking tray for example)."

FYI: a commercial grade convection over is used to make pizza at Pizza Hut and other places.


----------



## TUG Talker (Aug 13, 2007)

Negma said:


> Day 2 thoughts:
> 
> We really love this place- perfect day for me, watched a little of tiger win PGA, Pool, beach, *tennis* ,dinner tonight at Hula grill.



Were the courts still very dirty?  

A couple of things disappointed us about the tennis at WKORV/WKORV-N (which share the same two courts): 

1. They have placed the courts right next to what appears to be their HVAC plant, so there is a constant, very loud noise that makes (combined w/the road noise) talking on court difficult. 

2. The courts were very dirty when we were there...balls, shoes, (anything that touched the ground or horizontal surfaces like the top of the net) turned reddish brown from the dirt.  Didn't expect the courts to be pristine w/the work that has gone on, but they were unacceptably dirty and management was doing nothing to clean them.  We asked twice about getting them hosed off and nothing ever happened...as dirty the day we left as they were when we arrived.  

Between the noise and the dirt (and the wind) it was one of our least pleasant experiences on a tennis court.  Even if they clean them up, the noise issue from the HVAC would continue to be an annoyance.  The courts at our club at home are close to a busy street, so we're used to on-court road noise, but the combination of HVAC and road noise at the WKORV was unfortunately at a whole new level...

The courts had a pretty low level of use while we were there...so if you do want to play it doesn't look like it would be hard to get court time.  That could change a bit when WKORV-N is fully loaded.


----------



## wannagotoo (Aug 13, 2007)

The studio side has two burners. We were under the impression there was an oven, so we bought alot of "oven" items at Costco. We never did quite figure out how to "toast" things in the microwave but the microwave itself worked very well.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 13, 2007)

Negma said:


> It's a convection microwave oven. The model is Whirpool GH6177XP. I downloaded the instructions so we could use it. Since we are not big microwave cookers we needed help. I am not sure how the cookies would work, not my area of expertise.
> 
> Denise we are in the 2br LO. 4 burner stovetop.



Thanks for the information. Anyone staying at N should print out the instructions before checking in  .  I wonder if anyone staying at Thanksgiving will be disappointed to not have the option of baking a turkey. Then again, who really bakes a turkey on vacation?


----------



## MON2REY (Aug 13, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Thanks for the information. Anyone staying at N should print out the instructions before checking in  .  I wonder if anyone staying at Thanksgiving will be disappointed to not have the option of baking a turkey. Then again, who really bakes a turkey on vacation?



Per the Starwood site for WKORV-N (and my recollection when I was there), the one bedroom side of the lockoff does have a full oven/range.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 13, 2007)

MON2REY said:


> Per the Starwood site for WKORV-N (and my recollection when I was there), the one bedroom side of the lockoff does have a full oven/range.



I was looking at the N website yesterday. It lists the micro/convection combo,

_Fully equipped kitchen with glass cooktop, microwave/convection oven, full-size refrigerator with icemaker, dishwasher, coffee maker, toaster, blender and dinnerware _

http://www.starwoodvacationownershi...an_resort_villas_north/onebedroom_premium.jsp

Does the studio side have a blender?


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Thanks for the information. Anyone staying at N should print out the instructions before checking in  .  I wonder if anyone staying at Thanksgiving will be disappointed to not have the option of baking a turkey. Then again, who really bakes a turkey on vacation?



I'm really surprised that it is not a full oven.  Doubt we'll ever stay on that side.  I love making scones for breakfast, casseroles, roasted veggies (you can never count on enough grill space or the tools to roast on a BBQ), etc...

I have convection/microwave at home and it works great but it is much larger than the one I saw on the studio side at WKORV.  I can fit a round pizza tray in the oven.  I love cooking with my convection oven which is huge as my 6 burner stove sits right above it.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 13, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Thanks for the information. Anyone staying at N should print out the instructions before checking in  .  I wonder if anyone staying at Thanksgiving will be disappointed to not have the option of baking a turkey. Then again, who really bakes a turkey on vacation?



We had T-Day dinner last year (10 people) at WKORV - However, we bought our turkey (partially cooked) from FoodLand (Safeway was sold out) - our unit did have an oven - don't recall if it was convection or not, but we cooked the rest of the turkey.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 13, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I'm really surprised that it is not a full oven.  Doubt we'll ever stay on that side.  I love making scones for breakfast, casseroles, roasted veggies (you can never count on enough grill space or the tools to roast on a BBQ), etc...



I am a full oven person too. I can make do without a washer and dryer if necessary (CA resorts, it seems, don't always have them), but I like to bake cookies or chicken (if the BBQs are busy or too far away) or pizza, etc.  In Orlando, we heated up turkey dinner for 13. Definitely needed the oven!

Does anyone know if WPORV has micro/convections or full ovens? I will have to look up their description next, because we are thinking of checking out that property in 2009.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 13, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Does anyone know if WPORV has micro/convections or full ovens?



Okay, I'm answering my own question!

WPORV claims to have the micro/convection combo also!!

http://www.starwoodvacationownershi...le_ocean_resort_villas/twobedroom_lockoff.jsp


----------



## MON2REY (Aug 13, 2007)

https://www.mystarcentral.com/CMS/en_US/svo_media/CMSMedia/PDF/villas/inventory_25_69.pdf 

This may not work, but above is a .pdf of the inventory list for the unit.  It shows that the large side has range/oven and a microwave oven.  The small side has a microwave/convection oven and a glass cooktop.  Both units have blenders.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 13, 2007)

This is the one on the studio side at WKORV.

If you read the fine print on the bottom of the microwave it says microwave-convection


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Okay, I'm answering my own question!
> 
> WPORV claims to have the micro/convection combo also!!
> 
> http://www.starwoodvacationownershi...le_ocean_resort_villas/twobedroom_lockoff.jsp



Bummer...  we hope to trade there next summer.  I have week at Waiohai and then, I wanted to go there the week before... 

Oh, I guess we'll live without a FULL size oven.  I'm sure they have researched and found that people don't really use the ovens  very often anyways.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 13, 2007)

MON2REY said:


> https://www.mystarcentral.com/CMS/en_US/svo_media/CMSMedia/PDF/villas/inventory_25_69.pdf
> 
> This may not work, but above is a .pdf of the inventory list for the unit.  It shows that the large side has range/oven and a microwave oven.  The small side has a microwave/convection oven and a glass cooktop.  Both units have blenders.



Thanks for the list. When did you get that list?

OT, I am now making chocolate chip cookies  , 4 dozen!


----------



## MON2REY (Aug 13, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Thanks for the list. When did you get that list?
> 
> OT, I am now making chocolate chip cookies  , 4 dozen!



Denise, about 45 minutes ago.  When you blow up the floorplan of the unit the link to the inventory is in the lower right.


----------



## aeroflygirl (Aug 13, 2007)

*Microwave Oven Instructions for WKORV-N*

Here's the link to the Use and Care Guide for the "Speedcook Appliance" a.k.a. Microwave Oven.
http://www.whirlpool.com/assets/pdfs/product/ZUSECARE/8205977.pdf


----------



## Denise L (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks like Cancun will have the same micro/convection combo, too.  I'd be curious what those of you staying at WKORV-N are cooking in there (besides the obvious microwave-type things).


----------



## nell (Aug 13, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Looks like Cancun will have the same micro/convection combo, too.  I'd be curious what those of you staying at WKORV-N are cooking in there (besides the obvious microwave-type things).



I don't mind the combo except for the size.  They have those at Harborside too even in the larger one bedroom.  I had to cook mostly stove top dinners or casseroles.  We were six in a 2br l/o.  We usually have six to eight of us (mostly teenagers and adults) so I tend to cook in at least 3-4 times during the week. At WKORV I like to do things like bake a ham for sandwiches or breakfast meat.  It seems that all the newer resorts are getting the combos.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 14, 2007)

We're making lasagne for 15 people tomorrow night at Marriott's Grand Residence.  We definitely will need the oven...maybe two!


----------



## Grandmama (Aug 14, 2007)

*Bed size in studio unit*

When we purchased at the WKORVN our information clearly stated that the studio units would have a king size bed just like the one bedroom units.  Now after reading on this board that the studio units only have a queen I went to the SVO website and looked up the unit amenities where they have listed a king bed in the one bedroom unit and a queen bed in the studio.  This may not be a big deal to some people but I think they should stick with what they sold us.  Anyone else have a problem with this?  I understand that the units are smaller than the ones at WKORV, but they knew that when they started selling them and had all their owner packages printed up.  What gives?


----------



## Grandmama (Aug 14, 2007)

*I guess they changed the oven, too.*

It sounds like the one bedroom premium at WKORVN doesn't have a full oven.  That's another thing that has changed since we purchased.  I wonder what else they have taken the liberty to change after the fact.  I am disappointed.  I like to know exactly what we are spending our money on.  Starwood is full of surprises lately.

WKORV has a full oven in the one bedroom premium and it also has a king bed in the studio unit.  I am glad we bought there first.


----------



## Negma (Aug 14, 2007)

Stuff from Monday-
   The hotel is just over half open and they are making great progress, this place will look great when done. The Spa is suppose to open in January and be bigger that the one at the Westin Hotel.

   We were at the Westin to do some Spa stuff and they had big signs about the hurricane and telling folks what to expect, nothing up here, looks like some high waves tommorrow and some rain.

   The construction noise is about what you would expect when you are outside, but inside it is very quiet.

   The tennis courts are the tennis courts, nothing special but we did not notice them being dirty.

    Ate at Mala's yesterday (behind Safeway) and the Kobe cheeseburgers were great! Also saw a lot of sea turtles in the cove outside the restaurant.

    Sorry about turning this into the TUG version of the food network about the microwave, but my wife was mad and said I should post it so there you have it. Heavenly showers and beds are great. Last note, my son (23 and 6'4") has been sleeping on the pull out couch on the small br side and has NOT complained. This is big news!


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 14, 2007)

Negma said:


> Last note, my son (23 and 6'4") has been sleeping on the pull out couch on the small br side and has NOT complained. This is big news!



Has he tried the WKORV sleeper sofa? They're pretty bad so I hope WKORV-N is much better.


----------



## TUG Talker (Aug 14, 2007)

emuyshondt said:


> Has he tried the WKORV sleeper sofa? They're pretty bad so I hope WKORV-N is much better.



My two boys (16 and 14) spent five days on the WKORV sleeper, and while they didn't complain, they offered to swap us for the bed several times.   

Glad to hear the courts may have finally been cleaned up...maybe the rains from the hurricane will do some more cleaning.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 14, 2007)

emuyshondt said:


> Has he tried the WKORV sleeper sofa? They're pretty bad so I hope WKORV-N is much better.



It's rare to find a comfortable sleeper sofa. I've actually had much better luck taking the mattress all the way off and placing it on the floor rather than using the metal supports on the couch.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 14, 2007)

We usually get rollaway beds rather than use the sleeper sofa. The beds don't take up much room against the wall in the 1BR units and they are very comfortable. My daughter would rather sleep on the sofa than pull out the bed. I tried laying down on the sleeper once and could feel the support bars right against my back. I hope the sleepers at WKORV-N are better. I don't expect the same comfort as a bed but the ones at WKORV are particularly bad.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 15, 2007)

emuyshondt said:


> We usually get rollaway beds rather than use the sleeper sofa. The beds don't take up much room against the wall in the 1BR units and they are very comfortable. My daughter would rather sleep on the sofa than pull out the bed. I tried laying down on the sleeper once and could feel the support bars right against my back. I hope the sleepers at WKORV-N are better. I don't expect the same comfort as a bed but the ones at WKORV are particularly bad.



Ours on both sides of our OF Dlx were fine last year.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 15, 2007)

Did I read this correctly?
The 1Bd side at WKORV-N does not have a full oven (like the 1Bd at WKORV)? 

GM - When we almost bought at WKORV-N (Dec 05)- we had the understanding that the studio only had a Queen bed.


----------



## Negma (Aug 15, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Did I read this correctly?
> The 1Bd side at WKORV-N does not have a full oven (like the 1Bd at WKORV)?
> 
> That is correct. There is a link in a prior post that shows the microwave. I have a picture, but it will have to wait until next week.
> ...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 15, 2007)

The picture that I saw was for the studio-side (microwave/convection) - that one?  I look foward to seeing photos of the WKORV-N units.

The more I read/hear - the happier I am that we bought OF WKORV.

Not to revise that sad thread, but is HBO available?


----------



## MON2REY (Aug 15, 2007)

I just got off the phone with WKORV-N and I specifically called to get clarification on the oven/range situation.  They assured me that the convection/microwave unit is on the studio side and the one-bedroom side has the full oven/range with a separate microwave.  I asked about cooking a turkey on Thanksgiving and she said there would be no problem in the one-bedroom side.  I hope this clears up the confusion for all of us (I also suggested that someone correct the website which contradicts itself).


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Negma said:


> We just got here and a few EARLY observations-
> 
> Check in went great, room ready at two, we ended up in building 5 with an Ocean view instead of an Island view (that is what we own,island)-very nice
> 
> ...



MON2REY above is a quote from Negma who is staying there now.  It appears in their unit that the full kitchen has a microwave/convection oven.  Hopefully, when they get back they can post better pictures of it.  

Hopefully the staff was right...  but I'd wait until I saw the pictures of the unit.


----------



## fran (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm in the 1 BR side of a WKORVN villa, (thank you Starwood for allowing us to stay in a 1 BR for 2 full weeks), and we definitely have a microwave/convection oven over a glass cook top.  Not an issue for me and having stayed at both WKORV and WKORVN I am still thrilled with my decision to purchase at WKORVN!

Fran

P.S.  What do people do with their "stuff"?  Boogie boards, beach chairs that you don't want to take back.  Hate to see them get thrown away.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 15, 2007)

fran said:


> I'm in the 1 BR side of a WKORVN villa, (thank you Starwood for allowing us to stay in a 1 BR for 2 full weeks), and we definitely have a microwave/convection oven over a glass cook top.  Not an issue for me and having stayed at both WKORV and WKORVN I am still thrilled with my decision to purchase at WKORVN!
> 
> Fran
> 
> P.S.  What do people do with their "stuff"?  Boogie boards, beach chairs that you don't want to take back.  Hate to see them get thrown away.



What is below the glass cook top?  The 1Bd side of WKORV also has a microwave above the 4-burner stove, but has a full-sized oven below.


----------



## MON2REY (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank you for contacting Westin Vacation Ownership. 


We apologize for the confusion this has caused. The one bedroom portion of your 2 bedroom lockoff includes an oven in the full kitchen provided to you. The studio side includes a microwave/ convection oven, as the square footage is not enough for a full kitchen to comply with fire safety standards. 

We hope this information was helpful. Should you need further assistance, please contact Owner Services at 800.847.8262 in the U.S., Canada and Puerto Rico, 0.800.89.5065 in the United Kingdom, 001.800.847.8262 from Mexico and 407.903.4640 for all other areas. Owner Services is available Monday through Friday, 9 a.m. to 9 p.m. and Saturday through Sunday, 9 a.m. to 6 p.m. Eastern time. 

Sincerely, 
Catherine Warren 
E-Communications Specialist 
Owner Services


I just received this message in my Message Center mailbox.  I don't know what else to say.   Though I didn't take pictures and my memory isn't the best, I'm quite sure I saw an oven (below the cooktop range) when we viewed the units several weeks ago.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 15, 2007)

MON2REY said:


> Thank you for contacting Westin Vacation Ownership.
> 
> 
> We apologize for the confusion this has caused. The one bedroom portion of your 2 bedroom lockoff includes an oven in the full kitchen provided to you. The studio side includes a microwave/ convection oven, as the square footage is not enough for a full kitchen to comply with fire safety standards.
> ...



Did you see an OF unit.  That's the only thing I can think of.  Maybe the OF units have the full oven.  

Hopefully, Negma's pictures will clarify the mystery..  All I was saying is that I'd wait until confirmed from a person staying there what is available.  I don't always think the people answering e-mails know what going on as they are probably not at the resort.  Did you try and call the resort directly or just e-mail?


----------



## MON2REY (Aug 15, 2007)

Ciscogizmo1,

Yes, when we viewed the units it was an OF unit we looked at.  I did call the resort directly (see #88 above).  Their answer was the same as the email.  I believe all the units at WKORV-N are identical, no matter what the view.


----------



## wannagotoo (Aug 15, 2007)

I was there 4 days ago, OF unit. There is NO oven. There is a convection/microwave. This was a disappointment because we purchased alot of appetizers that needed to be baked. We looked all around because we were told there would be an oven. Under the cooktop are two drawers that hold the pots/pans/pyrex. The microwave has options like "pizza, potatoes" etc. If there was an oven and I missed it We had the full lockoff, both sides. I think that had we read the directions for the microwave as did Negma, the microwave COULD HAVE toasted the appetizers but we didn't take the time for directions.


----------



## wannagotoo (Aug 15, 2007)

FRAN: This is the same question I had. We had so many NEW things that were not used it is a shame to just throw them away. The unopened items are kept by the staff (food) when left in the room but the unused beach "toys", CD for Hana, Entertainment book, etc. could go to another Tugger. I think we should initiate some kind of a thread for people who are going to specific resorts and might have new or unopened incidentals to exchange.


----------



## Negma (Aug 15, 2007)

There are NO OVENS. Under the four top burners are cabinet drawers that store pots, pans, etc.


----------



## Negma (Aug 15, 2007)

Not to revise that sad thread, but is HBO available?[/QUOTE]

YES, we watched last night, War of the Worlds.


----------



## Grandmama (Aug 16, 2007)

*It sounds like the person from Starwood doesn't have their facts straight*

So, I guess the updated amenities list on the Star Central website is right...........No ovens at WKORV-N.  And no king beds in the studio units.  Not only were we told that both of those things would be in the new units at WKORV-N, it is stated clearly in our owner's manuel.  We have called Starwood about this and they are "looking into it".  At this point it really doesn't matter because it is already done.  What are the chances that they will go in and change it?  The ovens are really a great convenience that we counted on.  At least we have it in our OF unit at WKORV.  We are also buying at WPORV and the website shows that they will have no ovens either.  Same with Cancun, and I'll bet every other new resort.  Wasn't it enough that all the new ones are voluntary?  Sigh.


----------



## califgal (Aug 16, 2007)

I think they just want people to spend more money in the restaurants. That's the impression we got  at Harborside.  They don't even have grills.  When we questioned them about grills we were told many people have asked  and supposedly they were "on the docks somewhere" but no one knew where! And that when they do eventually get them we'd probably have to pay some one to grill FOR us!!
Luckily there's still grills in Maui!


----------



## Negma (Aug 16, 2007)

Thoughts for the day-

We are having a great time and spent the day at the beach, more dolphins, overcast most of the day.

Glass fixture in the shower fell out and shattered everywhere, luckily no one was in the bathroom at the time, housekeeping cleaned up and fixed it promptly.

Pool was more crowded today. There is a feedback sheet to fill out reviewing the good and the bad (yes my wife will mention the whole oven thing).

The staff has been great. I leave Thursday night to fly to the East coast (long story) and my family will leave Saturday. If anything else pops up we will let you know.


----------



## mepiccolo (Aug 16, 2007)

wannagotoo said:


> FRAN: This is the same question I had. We had so many NEW things that were not used it is a shame to just throw them away. The unopened items are kept by the staff (food) when left in the room but the unused beach "toys", CD for Hana, Entertainment book, etc. could go to another Tugger. I think we should initiate some kind of a thread for people who are going to specific resorts and might have new or unopened incidentals to exchange.



I suggested this a couple of years ago when we were leaving WKORV and we had a lot of stuff we were going to have to leave behind, like beach toys, pool floats, almost a brand new bottle of olive oil, beer, etc.  When I left Kauai a few months ago we left so much unopened food and, again, really nice large dinosaur pool floats and other stuff.  I'm sure the hotel staff can only use so much pool floats!  I also think that there should be a thread for Tuggers to connect with other Tuggers when arriving/leaving a resort.  It makes sense.  If someone is not interested in using it, don't.  I, for one, would.


----------



## Westin5Star (Aug 16, 2007)

mepiccolo said:


> I suggested this a couple of years ago when we were leaving WKORV and we had a lot of stuff we were going to have to leave behind, like beach toys, pool floats, almost a brand new bottle of olive oil, beer, etc.  When I left Kauai a few months ago we left so much unopened food and, again, really nice large dinosaur pool floats and other stuff.  I'm sure the hotel staff can only use so much pool floats!  I also think that there should be a thread for Tuggers to connect with other Tuggers when arriving/leaving a resort.  It makes sense.  If someone is not interested in using it, don't.  I, for one, would.



For those that may be interested in keeping your stuff in storage in between visits, I came accross the following webiste: 
http://www.5aspace.com/

I am not sure of pricing but for snorkels, surfboards, golf clubs, biking / hiking stuff, etc. this could be a good idea.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 16, 2007)

wannagotoo said:


> I was there 4 days ago, OF unit. There is NO oven. There is a convection/microwave. This was a disappointment because we purchased alot of appetizers that needed to be baked. We looked all around because we were told there would be an oven. Under the cooktop are two drawers that hold the pots/pans/pyrex. The microwave has options like "pizza, potatoes" etc. If there was an oven and I missed it We had the full lockoff, both sides. I think that had we read the directions for the microwave as did Negma, the microwave COULD HAVE toasted the appetizers but we didn't take the time for directions.



Starwood should have easy instructions for the Microwave/Convection oven.  I have a feeling people don't know that a convection oven is like a regular oven and it browns and toasts just like a regular oven.  People on that side are gonna be disappointed if they don't know how to use the stuff.  You can put metal in the micro/convection oven too when you are using it as a convection oven.  The only issue I see is that people are going to have hard time finding something that fits in the small ovens.  We have one at home but it is big enough to hold a round pizza pan.  You can bake all kinds of things it in.  Used my micro/convection oven alot when we remodeled our kitchen as it was my only oven for 6 months when we were living out of the garage.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 16, 2007)

mepiccolo said:


> I suggested this a couple of years ago when we were leaving WKORV and we had a lot of stuff we were going to have to leave behind, like beach toys, pool floats, almost a brand new bottle of olive oil, beer, etc.  When I left Kauai a few months ago we left so much unopened food and, again, really nice large dinosaur pool floats and other stuff.  I'm sure the hotel staff can only use so much pool floats!  I also think that there should be a thread for Tuggers to connect with other Tuggers when arriving/leaving a resort.  It makes sense.  If someone is not interested in using it, don't.  I, for one, would.



I always take stuff with me and back.  Since we go yearly... we have suitcase that we fill with boogie board stuff, snorkel gear, floaties, etc...  I've been know to take pancake syrup & olive oil back with me in checked luggage.  I know I'm crazy.  I did once give it to a fellow tugger once before but that was only one time.  I just wrap up the olive in in to plastic baggies & then, put it around something soft in the luggage.  It makes it home fine...


----------



## TUG Talker (Aug 16, 2007)

califgal said:


> *I think they just want people to spend more money in the restaurants.* That's the impression we got  at Harborside.  They don't even have grills.  When we questioned them about grills we were told many people have asked  and supposedly they were "on the docks somewhere" but no one knew where! And that when they do eventually get them we'd probably have to pay some one to grill FOR us!!
> Luckily there's still grills in Maui!



I was over visiting WKORV-N the day they were opening (Friday a couple weeks ago) and was checking out the restaurant there.  I was disappointed to note that they didn't offer the same type of varied breakfast menu as over at WKORV.  All they had was continental or full brunch options.  

This seemed to be about increasing customer spend...the restaurant manager was briefing the staff by the hostess station, and we could hear him talking to them as we were looking at the menu.  He was telling them to not ask which brunch customers wanted when they were seated...to assume full brunch unless the customer brought it up and not offer the continental option.  Clearly hoping to push the full brunch and drive more spending on breakfast.  

FWIW, I would eat at the WKORV restaurant for breakfast as the menu is more flexible and you can get a more reasonably priced meal there overall from what I saw.  

Portions were large at the WKORV restaurant for breakfast (the only meal we ate there).  Ordering individual items (like pancakes, eggs, french toast, etc.), our family of four (wife and I and two boys 16 and 14) had a lot left over the first time we ate there, so we only ordered three breakfasts the second time and were fine.


----------



## TUG Talker (Aug 16, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I always take stuff with me and back.  Since we go yearly... we have suitcase that we fill with boogie board stuff, snorkel gear, floaties, etc...  I've been know to take pancake syrup & olive oil back with me in checked luggage.  I know I'm crazy.  I did once give it to a fellow tugger once before but that was only one time.  I just wrap up the olive in in to plastic baggies & then, put it around something soft in the luggage.  It makes it home fine...



  We brought back a box of cereal that we had only eaten one bowl from.  Waste not, want not!


----------



## wannagotoo (Aug 16, 2007)

So how do we go about getting a thread for people who are leaving particular resorts and have lots left over? Funny you mention olive oil, I had one that I brought from Italy that had just a small amount used, another from Costco that wasn't opened. Both were left behind. In the past I would have taken one as carry on but with the liquid limitations now on the airlines, that isn't an option. I assummed that there would be an oven so I was going to make roasted peppers, potatoes, etc, consequently loads of olive oil and balsamic. 

Yes, the convection oven will "toast" but we happend on the right combination of buttons only once.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 16, 2007)

wannagotoo said:


> Yes, the convection oven will "toast" but we happend on the right combination of buttons only once.



That's a bummer because I have to agree convection ovens aren't the easiest things to operate.  They should have simple step by step instructions because it not like people have these in their home all the time.

I love roasting veggies too...  Yummy...


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 16, 2007)

TUG Talker said:


> I was over visiting WKORV-N the day they were opening (Friday a couple weeks ago) and was checking out the restaurant there.  I was disappointed to note that they didn't offer the same type of varied breakfast menu as over at WKORV.  All they had was continental or full brunch options.
> 
> This seemed to be about increasing customer spend...the restaurant manager was briefing the staff by the hostess station, and we could hear him talking to them as we were looking at the menu.  He was telling them to not ask which brunch customers wanted when they were seated...to assume full brunch unless the customer brought it up and not offer the continental option.  Clearly hoping to push the full brunch and drive more spending on breakfast.
> 
> ...



Have you tried the restaurant at the Ka’anapali Villas (next door) called Castaway Club.  It is easy walk from WKORV.  The portions are huge.  And, they serve eggs Benedict my favorite breakfast food item.


----------



## TUG Talker (Aug 17, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Have you tried the restaurant at the Ka’anapali Villas (next door) called Castaway Club.  It is easy walk from WKORV.  The portions are huge.  And, they serve eggs Benedict my favorite breakfast food item.



No...I wish I had known about it.  My (and my younger son's) favorite breakfast is Eggs Benedict! Thanks for the tip...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 17, 2007)

WKORV-N 2Bd LO IV just sold on eBay - $29.5K
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270153796690&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## saluki (Aug 17, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> WKORV-N 2Bd LO IV just sold on eBay - $29.5K
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270153796690&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017




Someone saved some dollars.

I found these IV developer prices from searching the thread:

- 5/06 - $44,900 + 65000 StarPoints
- 6/07 - $51,900 (not sure of incentive points)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 17, 2007)

Hard to know if this really sold - the seller (lss2838) listed an identical unit (went for $31.5K) - and with the exact ad - and then sales another right away?  Always suspect...

Also - there is another ad listing a 1Bd (81K SOs) EOY at WKORV-N (not WKORV).  In my understanding there are no deeded 1Bd units at WKORV-N (they even use WKORV-N address) - the 1Bd units are only at WKORV.  The seller also has a link to WKORV - and not WKORV-N.  yeeessshhhh

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300142437495&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

Amazing that a seller of a very expensive TS either do not understand what they are selling - or outright have misinformation.

On the other hand - this can be to the benefit to the buyer - like our eBay WSJ purchase.


----------



## MON2REY (Aug 17, 2007)

Starwood concedes that there is no oven/range in the one bedroom side.  I sent another message to SVO and mentioned the response from some of you after I posted their first response (see #93 above).  Here is the most recent response received just a few minutes ago.  My question is in gold and his response is in blue.

Thank you for your contacting Westin Vacation Ownership. 

The microwave/convection oven combination will heat and brown like an oven with the speed on a microwave. We have forwarded your suggestion of having clearer directions on how to use the appliances in the villa. The management has gotten a some feedback regarding the use of those convection microwave ovens. 
Should you need further assistance, please contact Owner Services at 800.847.8262 in the U.S., Canada and Puerto Rico, 0.800.89.5065 in the United Kingdom, 001.800.847.8262 from Mexico and 407.903.4640 for all other areas. Owner Services is available Monday through Friday, 9 a.m. to 9 p.m. and Saturday through Sunday, 9 a.m. to 6 p.m. Eastern time. 

Sincerely, 
Kevin Johnston 
E-Communications Specialist 
Owner Services 


Posted by: Owner 08-15-2007 7:56 p.m. Eastern 
Hello Ms. Warren,

When I passed your response on to some concerned owners I got this response from one of them:

I was there 4 days ago, OF unit. There is NO oven. There is a convection/microwave. This was a disappointment because we purchased alot of appetizers that needed to be baked. We looked all around because we were told there would be an oven. Under the cooktop are two drawers that hold the pots/pans/pyrex. The microwave has options like "pizza, potatoes" etc. If there was an oven and I missed it We had the full lockoff, both sides. I think that had we read the directions for the microwave as did Negma, the microwave COULD HAVE toasted the appetizers but we didn't take the time for directions.

I really do need this clarified. This isn't the only individual that has said there was no oven. If possible, please provide a photo of the kitchen showing the oven.

Thank you,


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 17, 2007)

MON2REY said:


> Starwood concedes that there is no oven/range in the one bedroom side.



That really sucks because the size of the MW/Convection oven is not large enough to cook a large portion of food (e.g turkey, cookies, etc.)

Perhaps WPORV owners should garner support to have a regular full oven in the 1bd side like WKORV has - while there may still be time.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 17, 2007)

MON2REY said:


> Starwood concedes that there is no oven/range in the one bedroom side.



That is really a bummer...  I can't imagine that people don't use the ovens.  But I've been told many times on these boards that people don't cook on vacation. 

Have you ever heard of demarle at home.  I don't sell it but I buy lots of it.  I take the stuff with me when we timeshare.  It is very flexible and can be easily packed in a suitcase.  They have cookie sheets that hold like 6 cookies that would definitely fit in those ovens.  I know that isn't ideal but it might work.  Just look at their site online....  everything is microwavable too.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 17, 2007)

I would love to *not* cook on vacation  , but with young kids, it has been a necessity for the past eight years (which is why we bought our first timeshare to begin with!). I look forward to going to WKORV-N, WPORV and Cancun without kids needing ovens some day  .

We just returned from a family reunion-type trip (Tahoe) in which all of us cooked various dishes from lasagne to chicken pot pie to apple crisp to garlic bread, all of which required large ovens.  Hmm...so we probably ate too much, and maybe microwave-size dishes are the way to go  ?!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 18, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Also - there is another ad listing a 1Bd (81K SOs) EOY at WKORV-N (not WKORV).  In my understanding there are no deeded 1Bd units at WKORV-N (they even use WKORV-N address) - the 1Bd units are only at WKORV.  The seller also has a link to WKORV - and not WKORV-N.  yeeessshhhh
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300142437495&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
> 
> ...



So being the nice guy I am...  I contacted the seller about the incorrect ad.  He said he used a WKORV-N template - and thanked me.  Yet, he didn't change the info.

So... they are happy w/ the misinfo.  This could mean he doesn't know the value of what he owns (likely over-estimating it like many do).  So... if anyone is looking at spending some effort dealing with potential BS - might be an opportunity to pick-up an EOY 1Bd at WKORV (a valuable unit type for those that do not want the LO side) at a good price if they set a low reserve.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 19, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> WKORV-N 2Bd LO IV just sold on eBay - $29.5K
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270153796690&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017



So now this seller (lss2838) has 'another' WKORV-N IV unit for sale - this is the 3rd time this exact ad (unit?) has been listed on eBay.  Are they just listing until they get a price they want (which dropped from the 1st to the 2nd) - or have they really had 3 of these units for sale?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270156686824&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270153796690&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270151576091&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 19, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> So now this seller (lss2838) has 'another' WKORV-N IV unit for sale - this is the 3rd time this exact ad (unit?) has been listed on eBay.  Are they just listing until they get a price they want (which dropped from the 1st to the 2nd) - or have they really had 3 of these units for sale?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270156686824&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270153796690&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270151576091&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017




Since Ebay timeshare auctions are not binding, I think a lot get relisted because the winning bidder backs out of the deal after the auction is over, so the same unit shows back up in about a week or less. Does the auction have a reserve?  I saw the same Grand Timber Lodge listed 3x before someone hit the reserve.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 19, 2007)

I own a microwave/convection combination.  You can cook anything in it that you cook in a regular oven.  You can bake potatoes in half the time as an oven.  Cookies are great.  

It's big enough to fit a 13 x 9 pyrex in it.  But a turkey? No.  If I was going to celebrate Thanksgiving on Maui, I'd see if I could buy a pre-cooked turkey and then just heat it up.  And then I'd give thanks for being on Maui.


----------



## Negma (Aug 24, 2007)

Here are some of our pictures

http://community.webshots.com/album/560410891fnjsrS


----------



## Denise L (Aug 24, 2007)

*Thanks for sharing!*

It's great to see some photos of the new resort.  Can't wait to see it in person in three months!


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pictures.  It's gorgeous there, though the living room was rather small.  We'll be traveling with 8 people, so it's going to be tight.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 24, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> That is really a bummer...  I can't imagine that people don't use the ovens.  But I've been told many times on these boards that people don't cook on vacation.



Having a fully operational kitchen (incl. an oven -- grrr) was on the top of the list for reasons why we bought a timeshare.  Once you stay in a villa, it's really hard to go back to "just" a hotel room.  

My husband and I will be going on a couples trip to the Marriott Camelback, which is an awesome resort, in a few months but the thought of having to eat out every meal is a big deterrent for me.  Restaurant choices are limited, their portions are waaay too big, and it costs a lot of dough to pay for all those meals out!  I'd rather save on food and do a great activity instead.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 24, 2007)

Question for those who've been to WKORV-N:  Does the lanai have a table and chairs?  

We're OF owners, if it makes a difference.


----------



## Negma (Aug 24, 2007)

LisaRex said:


> Question for those who've been to WKORV-N:  Does the lanai have a table and chairs?
> 
> We're OF owners, if it makes a difference.



Yes it does, a small table and two chairs, great for ealy morning coffee or late night drinks.

I will add some pictures of the resort this weekend.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 24, 2007)

Westin5Star said:


> For those that may be interested in keeping your stuff in storage in between visits, I came accross the following webiste:
> http://www.5aspace.com/
> 
> I am not sure of pricing but for snorkels, surfboards, golf clubs, biking / hiking stuff, etc. this could be a good idea.



Looks like it's $43/month for a 2 x 3 foot unit, which is not big enough to store boogie boards, golf clubs, etc.  Too bad.  Because if it were bigger and cheaper, maybe a bunch of Tuggers could go in on one unit and share boogie boards, etc.  

They really should have second hand shops that sell used boogie boards, etc.  I don't mind paying $10 for a new boogie board nearly as much as I mind leaving a perfectly good one behind.  I'd donate it for free to the second hand shop vs. pitching it. 

I wouldn't even mind if Westin would provide a space for used equipment, which would be free to anyone who wants to use it.  Of course that would compete with their rental shack...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 24, 2007)

LisaRex said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures.  It's gorgeous there, though the living room was rather small.  We'll be traveling with 8 people, so it's going to be tight.


I think the photos are the studio side - correct?


----------



## Negma (Aug 24, 2007)

No they are not.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 24, 2007)

Negma... thanks for sharing the photos.  I'm sure the pictures will be helpful to other owners.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 24, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> I think the photos are the studio side - correct?




The title says it is 1 bdrm deluxe.


----------



## Negma (Aug 24, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Negma... thanks for sharing the photos.  I'm sure the pictures will be helpful to other owners.



Thanks, it is funny because I had not done this before so I went to the web site you had used. I will have more pictures added outside the resort hopefully tonight.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 24, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> The title says it is 1 bdrm deluxe.



Sorry - I didn't see title when I first looked, but I see it now.

Wow - in the photos - it seems small - that is why I thought it was teh studio  I should try and link our 2Bd OF Deluxe WKORV photos (1Bd and studio) to TUG for a comparison - if I could figure out how...

The difference in size (at least in the photos) is dramatic.

Ours is in shutterfly - I will attempt.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 24, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Sorry - I didn't see title when I first looked, but I see it now.
> 
> Wow - in the photos - it seems small - that is why I thought it was teh studio  I should try and link our 2Bd OF Deluxe WKORV photos (1Bd and studio) to TUG for a comparison - if I could figure out how...
> 
> ...



Try this - these are photos of the studio-side of WKORV (not WKORV-N) OF Deluxe that I took for rental purposes.

http://davidnrobin.shutterfly.com/action/

Password is TUG

If this works - I will upload the 1 Bd side photos

PS - it seems to work


----------



## MON2REY (Aug 24, 2007)

The photos work.  Thanks.
I've been in the units at WKORV-N and they are definitely larger than the photos suggest; it must be either the lens or perspective.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 24, 2007)

MON2REY said:


> The photos work.  Thanks.
> I've been in the units at WKORV-N and they are definitely larger than the photos suggest; it must be either the lens or perspective.



I would hope so.

I just added the 1Bd side - the group photo is Thanksgiving dinner (prepared in part using full-size oven that I didn't get a photo off) - my lovely wife (Robin) is at the far end of the table (boy - I am lucky...)


----------



## califgal (Aug 24, 2007)

David,  What floor were you on when you took those photos?

The new North units are sure small, I too thought the other photos were from  the studio side.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 24, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Try this - these are photos of the studio-side of WKORV (not WKORV-N) OF Deluxe that I took for rental purposes.
> 
> http://davidnrobin.shutterfly.com/action/
> 
> ...



Great pictures...  Are there two dishwashers in photo 20?  It almost looks like two white appliances.  Am I seeing that right?

Tina


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 24, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> I would hope so.
> 
> I just added the 1Bd side - the group photo is Thanksgiving dinner (prepared in part using full-size oven that I didn't get a photo off) - my lovely wife (Robin) is at the far end of the table (boy - I am lucky...)



Loved the Thanksgiving photos and the sunset looks amazing... We'll be there next Thanksgiving and I can't wait!!!


----------



## Negma (Aug 25, 2007)

I added a few pictures of the pool area and one more of the kitchen dining area (we are eating pizza)....yes....

http://good-times.webshots.com/album/560410891fnjsrS


----------



## nell (Aug 25, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Great pictures...  Are there two dishwashers in photo 20?  It almost looks like two white appliances.  Am I seeing that right?
> 
> Tina



That's the clothes washer and dryer. In the deluxe corner units they are under the kitchen counter. It makes it nice to have the counter right there to fold clothes!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 25, 2007)

nell said:


> That's the clothes washer and dryer. In the deluxe corner units they are under the kitchen counter. It makes it nice to have the counter right there to fold clothes!



They are some European brand - but work well enough.

This unit was on the 2nd floor - this was our first visit, and the owner reserved from HI at around 2PM at the 12th month mark.  We liked being on the south-side of the building.  We were first to call this year - so we will see where we end up.  I requested the top floor on the same corner (and we are now 3*).

We love the light and semi-panoramic view having the large windows on the side of tye Deluxe unit.  Now that I have figured out how to post photos - I will post Westin St John and STJ photos (on another thread) so others can see.


----------



## nell (Aug 25, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> They are some European brand - but work well enough.
> 
> This unit was on the 2nd floor - this was our first visit, and the owner reserved from HI at around 2PM at the 12th month mark.  We liked being on the south-side of the building.  We were first to call this year - so we will see where we end up.  I requested the top floor on the same corner (and we are now 3*).
> 
> We love the light and semi-panoramic view having the large windows on the side of tye Deluxe unit.  Now that I have figured out how to post photos - I will post Westin St John and STJ photos (on another thread) so others can see.



I think they're ASKO.  I'll be looking for the pictures - would love to see them.
Unfortunately, I don't think we'll get to WSJ until we no longer have to follow school schedules.


----------



## Aviatrix (Aug 30, 2007)

*To Purchase or Not to Purchase a View Upgrade?*

Hi All,

I am new to TUG and I was very excited to come across this thread.  We purchased a 2BD IV EOY at WKORV-N two years ago.  At the time, Starwood was not selling OV units, so we decided to go forward with the IV purchase.  We paid $22,500.

Our first use year is 2008 and we are now getting ready to make our reservation for the Fall.  We decided to call a SVO salesman and inquire into the price to upgrade to an OV unit.  At current pricing the cost would be an additional $12K.

I am really impressed with all the knowledge and opinions shared amongst the users of this board, so I thought I would solicit some more!  I realize posing these types of questions is very subjective, nevertheless, I'd love to hear some personal views from those who are familiar with the resort and/or have had the good fortune to have visited to date.  

Are the IV view corridors really going to be that much better than that of the South property, in that this lot appears to be much narrower and thus the buildings placed much closer together?  This appears especially true where Bldg 6 is overlooking the kids pool and then looking at the north most building of the South property (not sure of the bldg number).   

According to a view legend I was emailed by the salesperson spoken to (I'm sorry, I don't know how to post it here), Bldg 7 on the north end of the property behind the OF Bldg 8 runs parallel to the 10 acre dedicated open space with a 500 ft view corridor that is just south of the proposed phase three villas.  The view legend shows that levels 3-6 of Bldg 7 house the dedicated OV villas, esentially giving these owners OV and 10 acre open space views as well.

Have any of you who have stayed to date ventured over to this part of the property?  For those of you who are owners and/or are familiar with this property, please share your opinions.  Do any of you think that an additional $12K for a 2 BD OV EOY is a fair amount, so to speak?

Again, I know this is a very subjective question, but I really look forward to any replies!  

Thanks!


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard.

It is my opinion that you MIGHT want to keep what you have.  And here's why: 

As Westin finishes the north property and begins construction on the new development to the far north in Maui, and as Westin continues to expand to other great locations, I believe that getting into Maui will be much easier, both for SVN owners and for II owners who wish to trade into Maui.  Since you are an owner there, I assume that you'd get priority anyway when it comes to upgrades vs. others who simply traded in.  (And I say this based on nothing but what seems fair to me.)  So you might be paying an extra $12.5 for something they would have given you for free.  (And the fact that they low-balled the figure makes me even more suspicious.)  

Unfortunately they don't publish their pecking order for upgrades, so I can't guarantee this, but it seems reasonable that their pecking order is: SVN resort owners, SVN traders, II owners, rentals.  But they might decide not to upgrade home resort folks at all in order to entice them to upgrade their view.  Who knows? 

(Someone here suggested another idea which I think is pretty crafty. IV owners should not use their home resort booking period at all but instead should call at the 9 month mark and be treated as any other SVN owner trading in.  Since SVN owners in will definitely get priority over II owners trading in, even if SVN decides not to upgrade home resort owners you'd hopscotch over other IV owners by waiting for the SVN Priority window and being at the top of that list.  Of course, this idea might not work during a very popular week.)

Another reason that you may want to keep what you already have is if you plan to do a lot of trading, either via SVN or II.  As an OF owner, I am very reluctant to do SVN or II trades because you don't carry your view with you. Once I travel to another resort, my premium OF view goes out the proverbial window and I'm in queue along with everyone else, including IV/OV owners.  So IV owners definitely get a better deal overall when it comes to trading to other resorts because you are given the same number of StarOptions as OV/OF owners, at a fraction of the price!  The trading power of 148,100 StarOptions for the price you paid, $22.5k, seems like a dream deal. 

***

That being said, acc. to FredM, OV resales are currently going for $49.5 and developer price is listed at $65.9k.  So $34.5 all in beats even the current resale price.  If you're going to be spending a lot of time at your home resort, and if view is important to you and you don't want to stress about being upgraded, you might want to go ahead and take the offer now.  Of course, for all the reasons I mentioned, I'd certainly ask for a boatload of StarPoints while I was at it.  (Hey, it doesn't hurt to ask.)

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 31, 2007)

LisaRex said:


> That being said, acc. to FredM, OV resales are currently going for $49.5 and developer price is listed at $65.9k.  So $34.5 all in beats even the current resale price.



Are those resale prices for EY or EOY? I am pretty sure the $69.5K is for an EY OV. Aviatrix's deal is for EOY units.

The IV units are much better than at WKORV. At WKORV you get a view of the parking lot or maybe even of the building next door. There are probably a few units that aren't that bad, but I think none of the WKORV-N units will face a parking lot. Some might look at building 2 of WKORV and the kiddie pool but that beats the parking lot. Most of the IVs will be looking at the main pool inside the complex. OV is nicer still, as described.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 31, 2007)

emuyshondt said:


> Are those resale prices for EY or EOY? I am pretty sure the $69.5K is for an EY OV. Aviatrix's deal is for EOY units./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> [Emily Litella]Oh. I see. Never mind.[/Emily Litella]


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 31, 2007)

Aviatrix said:


> Do any of you think that an additional $12K for a 2 BD OV EOY is a fair amount, so to speak?
> 
> Again, I know this is a very subjective question, but I really look forward to any replies!
> 
> Thanks!



For $12K - I would buy 81K SOs resale at WKV, and forget about the upgrade - you would get more mileage out of this money using WKV to exchange or stay there (even with the additional $600+ in MFs/Taxes).

I know this wasn't exactly what you were asking - and *my opinion*


----------



## fran (Aug 31, 2007)

*IV from #6436*

"Some might look at building 2 of WKORV and the kiddie pool but that beats the parking lot."

Here is a link to 2 pictures from Unit 6436.  (Faces Building 2 and the kiddie pool).  I was very satisfied with this "IV".

[URL="http/share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=oAaMWzZq2bN2Li4id=st"

Fran

(Can someone tell me how to make this link work?)


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 31, 2007)

fran, the link doesn't work for me.  

-Lisa


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 31, 2007)

Aviatrix said:


> According to a view legend I was emailed by the salesperson spoken to (I'm sorry, I don't know how to post it here), Bldg 7 on the north end of the property behind the OF Bldg 8 runs parallel to the 10 acre dedicated open space with a 500 ft view corridor that is just south of the proposed phase three villas.



I would love to see the view map.  If you PM me, I'd post it for everyone. 

Lisa


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 31, 2007)

fran said:


> "Some might look at building 2 of WKORV and the kiddie pool but that beats the parking lot."
> 
> Here is a link to 2 pictures from Unit 6436.  (Faces Building 2 and the kiddie pool).  I was very satisfied with this "IV".
> 
> ...



You will need to make it a 'Collection' to share as a web-link.  It is at the bottom of the Shutterfly Home Page.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 31, 2007)

Here are Fran's and Aviatrix's photos and maps.  Thanks!!!

http://wkorvnpix.shutterfly.com/action/

Password is maui

I also included a very helpful map of the property that someone here posted.  If anyone knows who posted it originally, I'd like to give them credit.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 31, 2007)

Notice in photo 2 - that the reef to the south of WKORV (where the reef stops - a little south of the public park) has an excellent entry point that will prevent potential scrapes from entering in straight in from the WKORV or WKORV-N beaches.  Enter here - and then snorkle northwards parallel to the beach along that channel.  A very pleasant snorkle - a turtle hangs out between the 2 properties.


----------



## Westin5Star (Aug 31, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Notice in photo 2 - that the reef to the south of WKORV (where the reef stops - a little south of the public park) has an excellent entry point that will prevent potential scrapes from entering in straight in from the WKORV or WKORV-N beaches.  Enter here - and then snorkle northwards parallel to the beach along that channel.  A very pleasant snorkle - a turtle hangs out between the 2 properties.



Thanks David!  That is great to know.  I hate scrapes.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 1, 2007)

> I was very satisfied with this "IV"



This "IV" looks great! 

I'll be there Sunday, and am hoping to get something at least this nice.


----------



## TUG Talker (Sep 1, 2007)

Westin5Star said:


> Thanks David!  That is great to know.  I hate scrapes.



I may be misunderstanding that is meant by a "scrape" (as in getting an abrasion from the reef?) but we entered the water (like everyone else we saw) directly in front of WKORV every day we snorkled at the hotel w/no problems at all...there is plenty of sandy area to walk in and then begin snorkeling.  I don't think there's any need to walk down to the entry noted, unless you want to do a snorkel up the beach that way...the quality of the snorkeling at the resort was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 1, 2007)

TUG Talker said:


> I may be misunderstanding that is meant by a "scrape" (as in getting an abrasion from the reef?) but we entered the water (like everyone else we saw) directly in front of WKORV every day we snorkled at the hotel w/no problems at all...there is plenty of sandy area to walk in and then begin snorkeling.  I don't think there's any need to walk down to the entry noted, unless you want to do a snorkel up the beach that way...the quality of the snorkeling at the resort was a pleasant surprise.



Same here.   The water was plenty deep enough for us right at the resort.  My kids were even able to boogie board at the shore.  The reef was set a little back.


----------



## oneohana (Sep 1, 2007)

Maybe David went during low tide, and other went during high tide.


----------



## Quimby4 (Sep 1, 2007)

Is there a sandy area without a reef waling distance to WKORV or N?  The kids like to swim, boogie board and play but aren't so good with the coral and reef. 
Thanks for the pics!!  

Just book airfare for $351 plus tax from LAX to Maui in May 2008, on AA.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 2, 2007)

The sandy area is the one that I mentioned - you can see the reef and southern sandy are to the south. I also enter directly in front of WKORV - However... for those who like pure sandy entry (St John can spoil you) this offers an easy in/out.  When we have been there Nov-Dec -the reef starts about 5-10 feet off of the sand.

Yes - I did mean scrapes - and also... swimming out w/o fins and then putting them on in the water helps...


----------



## TUG Talker (Sep 4, 2007)

Quimby4 said:


> Is there a sandy area without a reef waling distance to WKORV or N?  The kids like to swim, boogie board and play but aren't so good with the coral and reef.
> Thanks for the pics!!
> 
> Just book airfare for $351 plus tax from LAX to Maui in May 2008, on AA.



Kids were doing all of that directly in front of WKORV when we were there...as noted, if you go a little south there are fewer formations, but they didn't appear to get in the way of any of the kids playing in front of the resort.


----------

